# A worthwhile upgrade from a Sette 270Wi



## Scottland (Aug 14, 2015)

...and not a Niche! 🤯

So, I've had a Sette since 2017, long story but I started with a 270W and ended up with a 270Wi after the 270W failed and was repaired and upgraded at the same time. I'm about £350 into it so I'm happy with the value proposition of it so far.

I'll start of to say I really like my current workflow with this grinder. The initial 270W was a bit iffy, and inconsistent in dosing but this 270Wi is bob on. Within 0.2g every time, no mess and straight into the portafilter with no clumps. It is however not great for filter and incredibly loud.

However I'm upgrading my Silvia to a MaraX imminently and this has got me looking around at grinders to asses the situation. All the hype over the Niche pointed me in that direction but for some reason I just don't feel it. I'm not that excited about single dosing, I'm happy to stick <100g into the hopper for a few days and use a timed dose or similar. I also don't like the look of the Niche.

So at the moment I'm looking at the Eureka Atom 65/75 - but I'm stuck on these 2 things; retention and grind quality. One of the reasons I got the Sette was the lack of retention, I think the Atom's are about 2-4g retention? And would I notice an upgrade in grind quality? I think I would for filter coffee (I have a Sage Precision Brewer), but not sure for Espresso?

Is there anything else to look at in the <£700 range, or should I just wait for my Sette to implode? 💣


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

Well,

If your looking at big burrs then id have one juat for espresso and ideally another for brew

You will taste a difference.

I myself have a mazzer major, 83mm flat titanium burrs.

You can buy smaller hoppers and its around the same size as the eureka.

And they can be had for around £350 used


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/57842-mazzer-major-electronic-£35000/


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

The Sette is a brilliant concept and the weighing is brilliant. The biggest problem with them is reliability. Given yours appears to be happy I would probably suggest you stick with it especially given you like the workflow.

Why not treat yourself to a separate grinder for brewed coffee? The Wilfa Uniform is excellent (if you can find one in stock).

The grinders you are looking at will be a total PITA to regularly switch between brew methods.


----------



## Scottland (Aug 14, 2015)

Cuprajake said:


> Well,
> 
> If your looking at big burrs then id have one juat for espresso and ideally another for brew
> 
> ...


 Not really got the space for a second grinder, besides not sure I'd sneak it past the wife either 



BlackCatCoffee said:


> The Sette is a brilliant concept and the weighing is brilliant. The biggest problem with them is reliability. Given yours appears to be happy I would probably suggest you stick with it especially given you like the workflow.
> 
> Why not treat yourself to a separate grinder for brewed coffee? The Wilfa Uniform is excellent (if you can find one in stock).
> 
> The grinders you are looking at will be a total PITA to regularly switch between brew methods.


 Yeah every time I see the Sette mentioned it's for reliability and not to buy it. I obviously already have it, and at the moment is working fine...

But then again, I could whack it on eBay now and get some money to discount the new grinder - whereas if it fails down the line I'll be out of pocket (man maths going on here I think).

I think it's just a case of upgrade-itis, but nothing is jumping out at me and the current trend is to single dose at home. Maybe I should bide my time to see if I come around to the idea of single dosing.

*Edit: *Just took a look at the Mignon XL (65mm) - how would that fare do we think?


----------



## 27852 (Nov 8, 2020)

Scottland said:


> Not really got the space for a second grinder, besides not sure I'd sneak it past the wife either
> 
> I think it's just a case of upgrade-itis, but nothing is jumping out at me and the current trend is to single dose at home. Maybe I should bide my time to see if I come around to the idea of single dosing.


 A nice and (relatively) cost effective way to solve for filter is a hand grinder, that is assuming you would be ok with doing so. It is also very portable and doesn't need electricity so would suit coffee making away from home. I got an 1zpresso JX which is dialled in for filter and it is easy enough to record your preferred grind size based on clicks from zero point. When I'm making filter it's a more leisurely process so it doesn't hurt to be grinding by hand (I guess a meditative experience), I actually think an electric grinder would spoil the vibe - I don't need my dose to be done in 15 seconds as it takes a couple of minutes for the kettle to boil!

Single dosing may or may not appeal to you: if you infrequently change beans then the increased cost of the grinder may take years to be offset by the purging you'd do, if any (I cruelly make my wife's coffee first with no purge - but she likes milk drinks so I'm morally covered).


----------



## GSaleh (Feb 28, 2021)

Scottland said:


> *Edit: *Just took a look at the Mignon XL (65mm) - how would that fare do we think?


 I've had mine for just over a week and it hasn't missed a beat. I intend to use it only for a espresso, and for this application I don't think you can get much better for a compact home use grinder.

Over the Specialita you will get faster grind, less retention (I'm assume as there is less empty space in the enclosure due to bigger burrs), and a slightly better adjustment knob.


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

The Mignon XL is a good choice if like me you have limited space, will use it as an on demand grind and won't be trying to grind for different brew methods. Eureka claims +/- 0.2g of retention. I think that is optimistic and I don't know how they measured that. It grinds relatively clump free, although WDT is still a good idea. It is fast for Its size and very quiet. I've taken mine apart and put it back together and I think it's very well built. My only disappointment is that the top plate of the casing is plastic and not metal like the rest of the casing. That struck me as needless penny pinching, I would have happily paid another £10 for an all metal case


----------



## Scottland (Aug 14, 2015)

GSaleh said:


> I've had mine for just over a week and it hasn't missed a beat. I intend to use it only for a espresso, and for this application I don't think you can get much better for a compact home use grinder.
> 
> Over the Specialita you will get faster grind, less retention (I'm assume as there is less empty space in the enclosure due to bigger burrs), and a slightly better adjustment knob.





Dallah said:


> The Mignon XL is a good choice if like me you have limited space, will use it as an on demand grind and won't be trying to grind for different brew methods. Eureka claims +/- 0.2g of retention. I think that is optimistic and I don't know how they measured that. It grinds relatively clump free, although WDT is still a good idea. It is fast for Its size and very quiet. I've taken mine apart and put it back together and I think it's very well built. My only disappointment is that the top plate of the casing is plastic and not metal like the rest of the casing. That struck me as needless penny pinching, I would have happily paid another £10 for an all metal case


 Thanks both. What grinders did you come from?


----------

